# Yamaha 40/28 2 stroke vs Yamaha 40/30 4 stroke



## lowe1648 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been running my 40/28 since 09 and has been a solid motor. My plans since buying a new hull was to pick up a 60/40 at some point but I ran across a 06 40/30 for a good price and have been throwing around the idea of picking it up. Has anyone ran both motors on the same hull or similar?


----------



## strander100 (Oct 12, 2013)

Am also interested in the answer for my 1650. Wondering how much of a difference between the two. Also, my transom is 20" so would the transom need to be raised with either setup and if so, any recommendations? One last thing, the sticker says 40hp max and I'm assuming the 60/40 would be acceptable with a jet. I'm I on the right track?


----------



## mphelle (Oct 12, 2013)

The 4stroke 40/30 uses the same pump/impeller so while it would be smoother, quieter, and heavier, the performance would be about the same. I would wait for the 60/40, all but the Yam uses the large pump and 6 7/8 impeller which offers much improved performance.


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 12, 2013)

I was just looking up the weight on my current motor and had it stuck in my head that it was 187 or 197 with the 4 stroke being 204 I wasn't worried about the difference. The number I had in my head for the weight of my motor was off with it weighing 158 instead of 197.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 13, 2013)

I bought a new Yamaha 40/30 for stroker and I love it.Its a fuel injected moter and its as fast as my old 40/30 Johnson.Tiller steer moter is what I have and its on my light Alumacraft 1648 jon.If I ever sell that boat and buy a bigger boat I think my moter would be a for stroke 60/40 Mercury tiller but just because of the extra horse power needed


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 15, 2013)

The 60/40 yam does not use a 6 7/8 impeller..........


----------



## reedjj (Oct 18, 2013)

Does that mean a merc 60/40 would have more power than a Yamaha 60/40?


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 19, 2013)

not necessarily they just stopped to use the smaller pump. My honest opinion is the mercury May make less horsepower. But your best bang for the buck is the mercury at $1000 less money.


----------



## Tbradley (Oct 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332442#p332442 said:


> rockdamage » Today, 16:46[/url]"]not necessarily they just stopped to use the smaller pump. My honest opinion is the mercury May make less horsepower. But your best bang for the buck is the mercury at $1000 less money.



Can you tell more about this? I was told that motors with the large pump would be a better choice due to a larger volume of water coming out of the pump vs a smaller amount out of the medium pump. I was looking at the Merc and the Yamaha 60/40 and was told the Merc would be more powerful due to the large pump and also the SS impeller. I'm now looking at the Evinrude etec 60hp and mating with a jet pump due to all the positive info I've heard about it, it's also a 2 stroke and a more compact motor. It's not much lighter than the Merc, but one guy I talked to said he has the Merc and his son has the Etec and the Etec out performs the Merc even though his sons boat weights more than his, both boats are a 1652. I also called four different dealers, they all said the same thing, that the Etec would out perform the Merc, just as quiet, uses probably less fuel too. The only reason they didn't sell more Etec's is cost.


----------



## openseat (Oct 20, 2013)

This is straying off the OP's question a bit...
There are a few threads around from a couple years ago (one on this site) that say the stock rev-limiting chip in the ECM can be problem when running a jet on the 60/40 etec. You'll want to ask the dealer if they've solved that. Apparently some guys replace it with a high perf chip, but that voids the warranty on a new motor.


----------



## Tbradley (Oct 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332525#p332525 said:


> openseat » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]This is straying off the OP's question a bit...
> There are a few threads around from a couple years ago (one on this site) that say the stock rev-limiting chip in the ECM can be problem when running a jet on the 60/40 etec. You'll want to ask the dealer if they've solved that. Apparently some guys replace it with a high perf chip, but that voids the warranty on a new motor.


 
Sorry guys, didn't mean to hijack the OP's thread. I was told by a dealer that that problem was with them installing a medium size pump on the etec 60, now outboard jets list the large size pump for the 60 hp etec and apperently all is good. Again sorry for the hijack


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 20, 2013)

The mercury weighs 7 lbs more thats it end of story.
if you install the same 6 7/8 impeller in the etec it will not turn it as hard as the merc. About 40 rpms less........
and the merc will get hands down better fuel milage. 
I will challenge any etec to a fuel usage contest any day. 

Thats my two cents ... now I could care less what any other dealer says. Just contact the water patrol on current river and ask him how much he likes his etec. I have had the exact same boat with each engine in side by side tests. The merc plains much much much faster and can slowly pull away on the top. Listen to who ever you want. But id build a boat equal down to the last drain plug and compare to any etec 60


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 21, 2013)

Rockdamage do you have experience with both of these motors? I have decided to stay with my 2 stroke now that it would be a 22hr round trip run to pick up that motor. I am actually ok with the performance of my current motor I was more worried about it atleast performing the same or marginally better. I put a lot of hrs on my motor a yr and it has been solid but newer is always nice along with staying simple being carbureted and pull start.


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 21, 2013)

your engine is payed for ! run it till it pukes
but when you trade. think about transom height changes that may have to be made and check around with all the dealers and ask about engine failures. the best power to weight out there right now is the tohatsu....... If I were looking to stay light this is my engine of choice. band for the buck is clearly mercury. 
the mercury - evinrude argument can be summed up as ford-chevy


----------

